

GitHub is blocked by Roskomnadzor in Russia - mkpankov
https://www.facebook.com/roskomnadzor.official/photos/a.1485309358414507.1073741828.1460928964185880/1509335822678527/?type=1

======
drdaeman
Sincerely hope GitHub won't give up an inch to censorship and handle the
situation with "your government is your problems, not ours" altitude.

With all seriousness - I think the whole situation just can't be solved
otherwise. All this censorship things went generally unnoticed and went along
the "oh, they're blocking evil child molesters' sites, it's alright" line of
thought. To raise the awareness, some high-profile sacrifices are necessary.
Hope they'd also block Wikipedia.

Disclaimer: yep, I'm Russian. Had some issues accessing GitHub today. Between
inconvenience and censorship I'd chose the former any day.

------
drdaeman
Related/duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8691598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8691598)

